# What yall think about my new redbone



## GAcooner94 (Feb 20, 2010)

PR' Rupes Hillbilly Dusty Junior


----------



## Old Blue21 (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice dog


----------



## bluetickboy199 (Feb 20, 2010)

ha i just love the name


----------



## spaz (Feb 20, 2010)

He is a good looking dog.


----------



## GAcooner94 (Feb 20, 2010)

thank yall


----------



## GAcooner94 (Feb 21, 2010)

btt


----------



## DROPPINEM (Feb 25, 2010)

I like.


----------



## GAcooner94 (Mar 3, 2010)

btt


----------



## Bruz (Mar 3, 2010)

Beautiful Dog.


----------



## puddintane (Mar 3, 2010)

That dog looks RED HOT!


----------



## R G (Mar 4, 2010)

Good looking dog.


----------



## Tater Bug (Mar 4, 2010)

Man thats a purdy red dog! P.M sent little bro. Looks like its in your blood.


----------



## GAcooner94 (Mar 4, 2010)

thank ya tatum


----------



## Sunshine1 (Mar 4, 2010)

Handsome dog.............how do you get a dog to pose like that anyway??


----------



## GAcooner94 (Mar 5, 2010)

thank ya and just workin with em alot like 2 hours a day and lots of rewards like balogna and cheese


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 5, 2010)

GAcooner94 said:


> thank ya and just workin with em alot like 2 hours a day and lots of rewards like balogna and cheese



Do not feed your dog cheese, ask your vet and you will see.
They can't digest it well, although they love it.


----------



## GAcooner94 (Mar 6, 2010)

i didnt mean large amounts just a little bit every now and ten i use the singles and give him half of one maybe once a week ham also works good


----------



## TripleXBullies (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice... stackin like  champ.


----------



## GAcooner94 (Mar 7, 2010)

thank ya triplex he only needs 25 more points to be a champ


----------



## TripleXBullies (Mar 8, 2010)

2 more shows? Even comparing his  body to bulldog standards he's got a nice flat upward sloping back strong shoulders, great angulation and all fours straight. It looks like he naturally stacks like that except for his tail? That's the sign of perfect structure.


----------



## GAcooner94 (Mar 8, 2010)

no sir just either a best in show or best in breed and one more best in class and hes a champ and thank ya hes ripped to ill u pload a pic of his back leg muscle later today


----------



## Jerry L. Lyda (Mar 8, 2010)

I've got one in an obedience class. Female less than a year old and will be one to reckon with. She will be shown in AKC obedience and bench. You all will be hearing a lot about her soon.


----------



## GAcooner94 (Mar 10, 2010)

thank yall btt


----------



## Country_boy1990 (Mar 10, 2010)

yall do any breeding? ive got two little redbone females that i was wantin bred some time in the near future


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Mar 11, 2010)

That is a purty boy, even though I'm partial to black n tan hounds.


----------



## ronbigdog1 (Mar 11, 2010)

Very purty dog ,but does he hunt or just take pictures,I had a REDBONE /BEAGLE mix that looked just like a REDBONE except his legs were shorter ,he had the REDBONE mouth ,ears,head body and tail, just short legs,Ive owned many pure breed dogs,walkers,black&tans {my heart}redbones,plots,julyhounds and blueticks but this one was the best. He would run a deer in the daytime and a coon at night and would not swap. I wish Id got some pictures before he got stole. "BIGDOG"


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Mar 11, 2010)

Pretty boy!!


----------



## GAcooner94 (Mar 11, 2010)

i dont ddo  much breeding but i will breed him if you want im really not interesed in any puppies though...and yes he hunts as good if not betterr than he takes pictures he hunts hard bawl on track chop on tree and you cant get him off a coon once its in his mouth and hes really white mouthed.thanks for all the compliments


----------



## ronbigdog1 (Mar 12, 2010)

GAcooner94 said:


> i dont ddo  much breeding but i will breed him if you want im really not interesed in any puppies though...and yes he hunts as good if not betterr than he takes pictures he hunts hard bawl on track chop on tree and you cant get him off a coon once its in his mouth and hes really white mouthed.thanks for all the compliments


Thats great I love a dog that gets to do what hes breed to do, a stright out show dog is like a corvette without a motor. All show and no go. I saw the dangdest thing in Atlanta one day while walkind down Peachtree st. A beautiful lady wearing a long black dress with asplit in front wearing knee high black high heeled boots with waist long black hair and dark sunglasses was walkin her dog through town........the purtyest bluetick you ever laid eyes on, for some reason I dint think to ask her if the dogs hunts,,,..


----------



## GAcooner94 (Mar 12, 2010)

haha thats funny i hate to see a good coon dog go to waste


----------



## ronbigdog1 (Mar 12, 2010)

GAcooner94 said:


> haha thats funny i hate to see a good coon dog go to waste


Yeah she was a real looker long legs and strutting her stuf and the lady wasnt bad either.


----------



## GAcooner94 (Mar 12, 2010)

haha i hear ya!!!!


----------



## GAcooner94 (Mar 14, 2010)

Btt


----------



## GAcooner94 (Mar 16, 2010)

Btt


----------



## GAcooner94 (Mar 22, 2010)

Btt


----------



## RED DOGS (Mar 22, 2010)

how old is he? would you breed him


----------



## GAcooner94 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hes 3 he'll be 4 in may ill breed him if its a registered dog for a female puppy


----------



## GAcooner94 (Mar 27, 2010)

Btt


----------



## GAcooner94 (Mar 28, 2010)

Btt


----------



## GAcooner94 (Mar 31, 2010)

Btt


----------



## davidb1985 (Mar 31, 2010)

how much longer can this thread go....


----------



## GAcooner94 (Apr 5, 2010)

Please stick to the topic davidb1985


----------



## Canebrake (Apr 16, 2010)

GAcooner94 said:


> Please stick to the topic davidb1985



..what is the topic exactly


----------



## thomas gose (Apr 16, 2010)

Canebrake said:


> ..what is the topic exactly



same its been for three months now! his show dog.


----------



## davidb1985 (Apr 16, 2010)

what were we talking about again?


----------



## Canebrake (Apr 16, 2010)

haha...

B-T-T!!!


----------



## thomas gose (Apr 16, 2010)

*.*

would you breed him?


----------



## Canebrake (Apr 16, 2010)

Awesome thread....

btt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K9SAR (Apr 16, 2010)

davidb1985 said:


> what were we talking about again?



I think the topic is called "btt"


----------



## TripleXBullies (Apr 17, 2010)

Look what I can do


----------



## davidb1985 (Apr 18, 2010)

BTT- Besides The Topic? To the top!


----------



## seaboatshollor (Apr 24, 2010)

fine looking red bone wanna breed him


----------



## seaboatshollor (Apr 24, 2010)

or stud him out i should say


----------



## K9SAR (Apr 26, 2010)

BTT - bacon, tomato, toast.


----------



## GAcooner94 (May 2, 2010)

Championed him out tonight


----------

